# Natural peanut butter



## NisAznMonk (May 13, 2006)

Ok I've tried to do some research on this topic for some time, but I've never been able to get a clear understanding why natural peanut butter is an important staple of any diet.  From what I know (which is pretty limited) it can provide the body with necessary fats to metabolize other fats in the body.  Is this true?


----------



## Haggis (May 13, 2006)

> Ok I've tried to do some research on this topic for some time, but I've never been able to get a clear understanding why natural peanut butter is an important staple of any diet.



Simply because it contains peanuts. Peanuts, like other nuts and seeds, are good for you (provided they are not covered in salt and mixed with other things). The reason why they are probably saying 'natural peanut butter' is so good for you is probably because the 'natural' version has less additives such as sugar and salt (sodium), hence getting all the benefits of peanuts, without not so good extras.



> From what I know (which is pretty limited) it can provide the body with necessary fats to metabolize other fats in the body. Is this true?



Like most nuts and seeds, peanuts also contain a large proportion of monounsaturated fats that can have a positive impact on your blood cholesterol level.


----------



## Caine (May 13, 2006)

Peanut butter (peanuts are actually legumes, not nuts) provides both monosaturated fats and protein to your diet. Protein you know all about. Monosaturated fats not only increase your HDL (good) cholesterol, but they are also essentail for distributing fat soluble vitamins throughout your body. A healthy diet should consist of between 20% and 30% fat, with the majority of that in the form of monosaturated and polyunsaturated fats.

Now, the reason for eating "natural" peanut butter as opposed to regular, commercial peanut butter is the conents: Peanuts, salt. that's it. 

Commercial peanut butters such as Skippy, Peter Pan and JIF, on the other hand, contain not only peanuts and salt, but also sugar and hydrogenated vegetable oil (read transfatty acid). That is why natural peanut butter will separate at room temperature and the major brands don't.


----------

